# Récord de inflación en USA



## Romeo Montague (12 Ene 2022)

United States Inflation Rate | 2022 Data | 2023 Forecast | 1914-2021 Historical

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Desde 1982 el dato de inflación no había sido tan alto (40 años).


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (12 Ene 2022)

Whoabiden.gif


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Y esto señores nos va a pasar a todos los paises agarrense los machos.


----------



## explorador (12 Ene 2022)

Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Ene 2022)

Biden también está haciendo que pase


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Ene 2022)

será por papel pa imprimir...., con eso compensamos la recesión q van a causar las cuatro subidas de tipos q vamos a tener q hacer este año para contener la inflación

oh wait, eso es precisamente lo q causa la inflación

jiuston, jiuston, tenemos un problema de esos de círculo vicioso que se retroalimenta y no sabemos como cojones salir de él, hasta ahora dábamos bandazos de un lado al otro de la política monetaria y la vida era eso q pasaba mientras pasábamos de un extremo al otro, los felices y prósperos periodos entre cortas crisis

pero ahora el crecimiento exponencial de los derivados financieros ha hecho q esta vez el trifostio tenga tal envergadura q la única salida posible ante la próxima crisis sea la voladura controlada del sistema y su sustitución

no problem, ¿q te crees q estamos haciendo desde hace 2 años?


----------



## poppom (12 Ene 2022)

money printer go brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (12 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva



Qué pasaría si suben?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Ene 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> será por papel pa imprimir....
> 
> oh wait, q eso es precisamente lo q causa la inflación
> 
> jiuston, jiuston, tenemos un problema de esos de círculo vicioso que se retroalimenta y no sabemos como cojones salir de él



Súmale también los mandatos de vacunación, las bajas por el timovirus y los problemas en la cadena de suministros (empeorados por esos 2 factores)


----------



## Casino (12 Ene 2022)

Pollo Carvajal dijo:


> Qué pasaría si suben?




que las cuotas de los préstamos verán trasladada la subida

Miles de desahucios



Saludos


----------



## angel2929 (12 Ene 2022)

Pollo Carvajal dijo:


> Qué pasaría si suben?



Estaflaccion, un agujero negro sin salida 

La economía estancada más inflaccion

Todos pobres

No tendrás nada ni serás feliz

Más comunismo o intervención estatal en tu vida 

Te dirán que comer , cuando y donde moverte y te cobrarán más por todo vía impuestos


----------



## NeoGoldstein (12 Ene 2022)

7% es brutal.
Parece que 2022 va a ser el año del giro en política monetaria que llevamos pronosticando desde hace 10.

Y España está en la peor posición del planeta, por supuesto.


----------



## Teuro (12 Ene 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> será por papel pa imprimir...., con eso compensamos la recesión q van a causar las cuatro subidas de tipos q vamos a tener q hacer este año para contener la inflación
> 
> oh wait, eso es precisamente lo q causa la inflación
> 
> ...



El problema de una espiral inflacionista es que los pobres son cada vez más pobres lo que comparativamente hace que los ricos lo sean cada vez más. Una subida de tipos con inflación alta implica que el que tiene recursos más o menos sobrevive pero entierra al que no los tiene.

No se preocupe por el sistema, sobrevivirá a la inflación sin ningún problema, de hecho ha "convivido" con esas inflaciones y superiores a lo largo de la historia. Lo que no lo van a pasar bien son los que no puedan llevar el ritmo.


----------



## grom (12 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva



Mi apuesta es que no van a subir tipos.

Van a destruir la moneda. No tienen el autocontrol para dejar de robar mediante la impresion de dinero. La bola de nieve es muy grande y ha cogido mucha velocidad.


----------



## grom (12 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de una espiral inflacionista es que los pobres son cada vez más pobres lo que comparativamente hace que los ricos lo sean cada vez más. Una subida de tipos con inflación alta implica que el que tiene recursos más o menos sobrevive pero entierra al que no los tiene.
> 
> No se preocupe por el sistema, sobrevivirá a la inflación sin ningún problema, de hecho ha "convivido" con esas inflaciones y superiores a lo largo de la historia. Lo que no lo van a pasar bien son los que no puedan llevar el ritmo.



No es cierto. 
Cuando habia inflación alta, tambien habia unos tipos de interes muy altos.

Jamas se ha dado el caso presente: inflación alta con tipos de interes cero o casi cero


----------



## simenthal (12 Ene 2022)

Pollo Carvajal dijo:


> Qué pasaría si suben?



Pues que quien tiene deudas no podrá pagarla y el acreedor no cobra ....hazte una idea


----------



## Madafaca (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## esquilero (12 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que no van a subir tipos.
> 
> Van a destruir la moneda. No tienen el autocontrol para dejar de robar mediante la impresion de dinero. La bola de nieve es muy grande y ha cogido mucha velocidad.




Suben tipos seguro. La pregunta es en que mes de este semestre.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2022)

No pueden subir los tipos.


----------



## Azarias (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que es una locura es que la bolsa sigue igual ni se ha inmutado con este dato.


----------



## esquilero (12 Ene 2022)

Azarias dijo:


> Lo que es una locura es que la bolsa sigue igual ni se ha inmutado con este dato.




Están esperando a que empiece la estampida con las subidas de tipos de interes. Me imagino que la peña se marchara en masa de la bolsa y los indices caeran. Igual llega el momento de sacar la caña y pescar cosas buenas a precios medio lógicos.


----------



## Teuro (12 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> No es cierto.
> Cuando habia inflación alta, tambien habia unos tipos de interes muy altos.
> 
> Jamas se ha dado el caso presente: inflación alta con tipos de interes cero o casi cero



Se supone que esto de tipos bajos debe ser temporal porque sino lo lógico es que vayamos como locos a pedir créditos para hacer frente a la alta inflación ....


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2022)

Sánchez no lo permitirá.


----------



## grom (12 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Suben tipos seguro. La pregunta es en que mes de este semestre.



Veremos cuanto me equivoco.

Y veremos tambien que significa "subir tipos". No olvidemos que hace 40 años, cuando estas tasas de inflación eran habituales, los tipos llegaron a estar al 20%.
Ahora subir .25% es la hostia.


----------



## grom (12 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se supone que esto de tipos bajos debe ser temporal porque sino lo lógico es que vayamos como locos a pedir créditos para hacer frente a la alta inflación ....



Ese es el problema, que no lo estan usando como herramienta. Estan usando los tipos de interes bajos PARA ROBAR.

A ver quien les quita el caramelo.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Biden también está haciendo que pase



ni lo dudes

para eso le pusieron ahí

..eso sí, no sabe quien es el Presidente de los Estados Unidos


y como buen socialista, hace colapsar la economía, ...es lo que tiene defecar en las Ciencias Económicas, y creer en el voluntarismo irracional socialista










Inflation surges 7% in December, highest rate in 40 years


Inflation rose at the fastest pace in nearly four decades in December, as rapid price gains fueled consumer fears about the economy and sent President Biden's approval rating tumbling.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

¿Y por qué no reducir el gasto público en vez de subir los tipos?
Es decir, Trump comenzó a dar subsidios masivos para compensar el perjuicio de la pandemia para las familias. Esto ha producido además que muchos estadounidenses no acepten trabajar por el mismo salario, con el consiguiente efecto inflacionario. La clave está en el gasto público y no en los tipos de interés.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> ni lo dudes
> 
> para eso le pusieron ahí
> 
> ...



Socialista Trump, que fue el que comenzó a dar pagas a todo el mundo. Ahora Biden no quiere hacer el papel de villano. Los republicanos han hecho lo que se suponía que harían los demócratas pero los demócratas no quieren hacer de republicanos. De locos.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Van a destruir la moneda. No tienen el autocontrol para dejar de robar mediante la impresion de dinero. La bola de nieve es muy grande y ha cogido mucha velocidad.



¿Como crees que lo harían?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Ene 2022)

Que den más ayudas...

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> que las cuotas de los préstamos verán trasladada la subida
> 
> Miles de desahucios
> 
> ...



Los de interés fijo no lo harán, y ahora una gran mayoría de hipotecar se firman a interés fijo.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no reducir el gasto público en vez de subir los tipos?
> Es decir, Trump comenzó a dar subsidios masivos para compensar el perjuicio de la pandemia para las familias. Esto ha producido además que muchos estadounidenses no acepten trabajar por el mismo salario, con el consiguiente efecto inflacionario. La clave está en el gasto público y no en los tipos de interés.



La RBU CAPITALISTA del WEF. Que al final va a ser el plan en cuanto finiquiten la Warp Speed de las kakunas + la chinopfizer.
3 años quedan de Biden, que todavía nos mete a Europa en una guerra con Putin a cuenta de Ucrania y la lía con China en Taiwan, que ojo, los progre-demócratas usa son muy dados a liarla fuera cuando les va mal dentro de casa.
que EL PLAN VA MAL para esa gente, o sencillmante, no era el que pensaban, y *van a tener NWO sí, pero el de estos y como no, un montón de variopintos europeos global-identitarios, que tanto gustan a las potencias*


----------



## gargamelix (12 Ene 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> No pueden subir los tipos.



Cómo que no? 

Presidente del Bundesbank alemán insta al BCE a reaccionar ante la inflación

Se venden los puertos y lo que haga falta, renunciar a la corrupción y el despilfarro no es una opción.


----------



## esquilero (12 Ene 2022)

Renunciar a la monarquia, sus chanchullos, comisiones y apropiaciones tampoco.


----------



## grom (12 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿Como crees que lo harían?



Como lo estan haciendo. Dejando los tipos a cero o casi.
Les permite seguir robando, que es lo que es la emisión de deuda que solo compra el BCE: Robar.

Si tu hicieras lo mismo, imprimir billetes, te meterian en la carcel.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Socialista Trump, que fue el que comenzó a dar pagas a todo el mundo. Ahora Biden no quiere hacer el papel de villano. Los republicanos han hecho lo que se suponía que harían los demócratas pero los demócratas no quieren hacer de republicanos. De locos.



sí, Trump es de Hizquierdas.....Ok

mejor dar un incentivo a cada ciudadano, que a las putas teles


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> La RBU CAPITALISTA del WEF. Que al final va a ser el plan en cuanto finiquiten la Warp Speed de las kakunas + la chinopfizer.
> 3 años quedan de Biden, que todavía nos mete a Europa en una guerra con Putin a cuenta de Ucrania y la lía con China en Taiwan, que ojo, los progre-demócratas usa son muy dados a liarla fuera cuando les va mal dentro de casa.
> que EL PLAN VA MAL para esa gente, o sencillmante, no era el que pensaban, y *van a tener NWO sí, pero el de estos y como no, un montón de variopintos europeos global-identitarios, que tanto gustan a las potencias*
> Ver archivo adjunto 903384



Lo que no se imaginaba Biden es que le iba a tocar el papel de recortar el gasto público y decirle a los americanos que a trabajar todos, que se acabó lo de exigir buenos salarios.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Socialista Trump, que fue el que comenzó a dar pagas a todo el mundo. Ahora Biden no quiere hacer el papel de villano. Los republicanos han hecho lo que se suponía que harían los demócratas pero los demócratas no quieren hacer de republicanos. De locos.



La RB no es socialista, es mayormente capitalista y MFriedman uno de sus primeros defensores








Renta básica universal


Hacia una economía de mayor complejidad




wsimag.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2022)

PRINTER GOES BRRRRRRR


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> sí, Trump es de Hizquierdas.....Ok
> 
> mejor dar un incentivo a cada ciudadano, que a las putas teles



Lo que no puede ser es que si los demócratas toman una medida se les llame socialistas y si la toman los republicanos no pase nada. Si disparar el gasto público a base de dar pagas masivas es socialismo, entonces lo es aunque lo haga Trump.


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Los de interés fijo no lo harán, y ahora una gran mayoría de hipotecar se firman a interés fijo.



Hace unos tres años , los bancos a sabiendas de que la inflación llegaría mas o menos por estas alturas , ofrecían hipotecas MIXTAS, los 2-3 primeros años te la ponían a un interés fijo y a partir de ahí ......OSTIAZO con el variable y la inflación subiendo cada día mas.
Y sospecho que no serán pocos los que firmaron este tipo de hipotecas.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Lo que no se imaginaba Biden es que le iba a tocar el papel de recortar el gasto público y decirle a los americanos que a trabajar todos, que se acabó lo de exigir buenos salarios.



Recortar el gasto público no es necesariamente que todos a trabajar en cualquier cosa. Es más, en España podría ser todo lo contrario y más repartido si recortas todo el gasto público absolutamente inútil. Eso quieren para 2030 de hecho


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es que si los demócratas toman una medida se les llame socialistas y si la toman los republicanos no pase nada. Si disparar el gasto público a base de dar pagas masivas es socialismo, entonces lo es aunque lo haga Trump.



los demonrats idearon un plan de hiperdeuda gubernamental mastodóntica, que iba a hundir a varias generaciones de estadounidenses, y que gracias a Manchin, no llego a aprobarse

la carcasa sobaniñas tenia su mierda de planE astronómico, para joder el dinero de los Estados Unidos, y acabar de demolerlo económicamente







el gasto publico ni es la panacea ni es tabu, como todo en la puta vida

el tema es cuando te venden una burra, y te tienes que creer que es un purasangre


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> La RB no es socialista, es mayormente capitalista y MFriedman uno de sus primeros defensores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que Friedman defendía era financiar la RBU con la eliminación del gasto en servicios públicos como la sanidad y la educación.Trump no ha hecho eso.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Ene 2022)

Pues que hagan más dólares para pagar las cosas si están más caras


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> que las cuotas de los préstamos verán trasladada la subida
> 
> Miles de desahucios
> 
> ...



Los pepitos van a sufrir


----------



## Discordante (12 Ene 2022)

Inflacion al 7% y tipos casi a 0. Los creditos al consumo en maximos de 10 años. Como si hiciera falta mas gasolina.

U.S. November consumer borrowing marked largest gain in 20 years

Y todo el mundo en la Fed (y el BCE) mirando al techo y a ver cuando la inflacion se vuelve coyuntural (y cae) por arte de magia.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Recortar el gasto público no es necesariamente que todos a trabajar en cualquier cosa. Es más, en España podría ser todo lo contrario y más repartido si recortas todo el gasto público absolutamente inútil. Eso quieren para 2030 de hecho



Hombre, si los americanos se han vuelto más selectivos para buscar trabajo es por el colchón de las ayudas gubernamentales.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> los demonrats idearon un plan de hiperdeuda gubernamental mastodóntica, que iba a hundir a varias generaciones de estadounidenses, y que gracias a Manchin, no llego a aprobarse
> 
> la carcasa sobaniñas tenia su mierda de planE astronómico, para joder el dinero de los Estados Unidos, y acabar de demolerlo económicamente
> 
> ...



Los demócratas lo idearon pero quién lo aplicó fue Trump.


----------



## Kareo (12 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Inflacion al 7% y tipos casi a 0. Los creditos al consumo en maximos de 10 años. Como si hiciera falta mas gasolina.
> 
> U.S. November consumer borrowing marked largest gain in 20 years
> 
> Y todo el mundo en la Fed (y el BCE) mirando al techo y a ver cuando la inflacion se vuelve coyuntural (y cae) por arte de magia.



Los del BCE ven la inflación y su respuesta es que tienen un compromiso inquebrantable con la moneda.

Que es como los urbanitas cuando están de ruta por una rambla y les dice algún lugareño que se salgan que esta lloviendo en el nacimiento, y los urbanitas tan tranquilos:”no se preocupe buen hombre, hace un día soleado y tenemos un compromiso inquebrantable con el tiempo gracias a la aplicación del tiempo que nos dice que esta soleado”. Lo malo es que somos nosotros los que estamos en la rambla.


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Hace unos tres años , los bancos a sabiendas de que la inflación llegaría mas o menos por estas alturas , ofrecían hipotecas MIXTAS, los 2-3 primeros años te la ponían a un interés fijo y a partir de ahí ......OSTIAZO con el variable y la inflación subiendo cada día mas.
> Y sospecho que no serán pocos los que firmaron este tipo de hipotecas.



Yo tengo dos compañeros hipotecados hace poco por sumas considerables (más de 200.000 euros) y los dos con fija, de buena se salvarán.


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Yo tengo dos compañeros hipotecados hace poco por sumas considerables (más de 200.000 euros) y los dos con fija, de buena se salvarán.



Ya pueden tener papás que tengan riñón, porque me da a mi que el ser funcionario dentro de poco será igual a tener poco más que una paguita.
Si trabajan en la privada, aún habiendo firmado hipoteca a fija...preveo muerte o sufrimiento constante, con mas que probable divorcio de por medio.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (12 Ene 2022)

Pollo Carvajal dijo:


> Qué pasaría si suben?



¿te imaginas un euribor al 7% y su correspondiente impacto en las cuotas de las hipotecas?


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿te imaginas un euribor al 7% y su correspondiente impacto en las cuotas de las hipotecas?



Más o menos así lo imagino.


----------



## palodearia (12 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿te imaginas un euribor al 7% y su correspondiente impacto en las cuotas de las hipotecas?




Nada que ver con pre-2008. Hay muchas menos hipotecas.


----------



## gargamelix (12 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿te imaginas un euribor al 7% y su correspondiente impacto en las cuotas de las hipotecas?



Ahí habría ríos de sangre, pero lo de la deuda pública puede terminar pagando a los funcionarios con bonos estatales de mortadelo según como se den las cosas. Mucho ojo con la inflación.


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (12 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Y esto señores nos va a pasar a todos los paises agarrense los machos.



Seguramente se cumplirá el pronóstico, pero la situación de la UE (Eurozona) es algo diferente a la de EEUU. Los datos más significativos son:


INFLACION*​Inflación subyacente*​Tasa de paro​EEUU7%​5,5%​3,9%​Eurozona5%​2,6%​7,2%**​
* Tasa interanual a Diciembre; ** Dato de Noviembre


----------



## Romeo Montague (12 Ene 2022)

Y el euribor en mínimos…


----------



## Wein (12 Ene 2022)

EEUU vendiendo energia a Europa, gas un 80% mas barato que aquí. y con inflación. mas alta. Ya se va notando la impresora al menos.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (12 Ene 2022)

La inflación no seguirá subiendo a este ritmo, el petróleo, gas, acero, etc han multiplicado sus precios porque estaban desplomados por la crisis del Covid, pasar de 40 dolares a 80 dolares el barril es subir un 100% pero razonable viniendo de donde venía, para que suba otro 100% tendría que llegar a 160 dolares cosa que sería llegar a máximos históricos y eso no pasará.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Los demócratas lo idearon pero quién lo aplicó fue Trump.




este mega sobrecoste gubernamental fallido????


ni de coña Trump


----------



## Besucher (12 Ene 2022)

Pollo Carvajal dijo:


> Qué pasaría si suben?



Que nos echarísmos unas buenas risas.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no reducir el gasto público en vez de subir los tipos?
> Es decir, Trump comenzó a dar subsidios masivos para compensar el perjuicio de la pandemia para las familias. Esto ha producido además que muchos estadounidenses no acepten trabajar por el mismo salario, con el consiguiente efecto inflacionario. La clave está en el gasto público y no en los tipos de interés.



Pues porque los españoles votan a favor de ese gasto público, o acaso no llaman fascistas a quienes claman el fin de las comunidades con su mastodóntico gasto? o acaso no llaman racista a quienes piden que se deje de dar paguitas y sanidad gratis a los de fuera? o acaso no insultan, o llaman machistas, a quienes piden el fin de subvenciones a chiringuitos?
Como diría el putero de las maletas " los partidos que piden el recorte de gasto público no han ganado las elecciones" así que será que los españoles quieren seguir así.
Al menos se ha parado a la ultraderecha 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remosinganas (12 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Los de interés fijo no lo harán, y ahora una gran mayoría de hipotecar se firman a interés fijo.



+1 en septiembre


----------



## rohirrim (12 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva



ojalá...no caerá la breva


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Socialista Trump, que fue el que comenzó a dar pagas a todo el mundo. Ahora Biden no quiere hacer el papel de villano. Los republicanos han hecho lo que se suponía que harían los demócratas pero los demócratas no quieren hacer de republicanos. De locos.



El que empezó con las paguitas fue el moreno Obama. Trump continuó por conveniencia politica y por el covic, pero es un estatista, no un socialista, como demuestra su apoyo a los negocios y a la disminución de normativa restrictiva.

Los nazis o los liberales continentales del siglo XIX eran tambien estatistas pero no socialistas.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> este mega sobrecoste gubernamental fallido????
> 
> 
> ni de coña Trump



Pues a los hechos me remito.
https://www.eleconomista.es/economia/amp/10969075/La-deuda-de-EEUU-sube-un-36-durante-la-era-Trump


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (12 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva



Recordando el 2008.....
Señores no hace falta imprimir más dinero que quedará en manos de ricos defraudadores.....falta buscar el dinero negro y meter más impuestos a los ricos, para que no se vaya a la puta mierda, el sistema capitalista


----------



## CocoVin (12 Ene 2022)

Tic..tac..


----------



## CommiePig (13 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Pues a los hechos me remito.
> https://www.eleconomista.es/economia/amp/10969075/La-deuda-de-EEUU-sube-un-36-durante-la-era-Trump



no dudo que eso sea cierto, de Trump

tb te digo que es kiwosakista, y entiende que a veces, un poco de deuda muy bien empleada, es buena

sabes el pufo astronomico, que queria aprobar biden?


----------



## NormanMan (13 Ene 2022)

ahora te enteras?


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Ene 2022)

Un hilo de economía... por fin.


----------



## tixel (13 Ene 2022)

Y mucha gente sin criptomonedas. Pobrecitos.


----------



## ashe (13 Ene 2022)

El peligro de USA real no es la inflacción sino que haya alternativa al dolar que al ser moneda mundial es lo que le da tanto poder, incluyendo el poder hacer todo tipo de trampas como han hecho que han podido hacer precisamente por ser la moneda internacional por excelencia



Gonzalor dijo:


> Biden también está haciendo que pase



Algo me dice que a Biden le metieron ahi para que Trump no le salpicase la mierda, porque con Trump la ola hubiese sido igual porque ni ellos saben como arreglar esto que empezó con el petrodolar


----------



## remosinganas (13 Ene 2022)

up 
a ver como se comporta la bolsa usana hoy..


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Ene 2022)

Los coches y las obras no estaban siendo un regalo de Dios. Bueno, los cochazos se han quedado estancado, pero de obras está bien la cosa.

Dios, como no rescaten a los bancos otra vez, y a los países enteros, vamos a sudar sangre para pagar lo que se debe.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> El peligro de USA real no es la inflacción sino que haya alternativa al dolar que al ser moneda mundial es lo que le da tanto poder, incluyendo el poder hacer todo tipo de trampas como han hecho que han podido hacer precisamente por ser la moneda internacional por excelencia
> 
> 
> Algo me dice que a Biden le metieron ahi para que Trump no le salpicase la mierda, porque con Trump la ola hubiese sido igual porque ni ellos saben como arreglar esto que empezó con el petrodolar



Esto terminará con un colapso del sistema monetario, del "patrón dólar", con un impago masivo de la deuda externa y con el empobrecimiento total de dos o tres generaciones. Y prefiero ni imaginarme las consecuencias políticas de todo esto, porque, por mala que nos parezca la clase política actual, SIEMPRE hay un escalón más bajo, o varios.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> que las cuotas de los préstamos verán trasladada la subida
> 
> Miles de desahucios
> 
> ...




La mayoría de hipotecas con EURIBOR desde 2009 son muchas a plazo hijo y ,desde 2012 ya, prácticamente todas. No afectaría mucho a los segundos.
Es más, si hay que endeudarse, sería ahora para poder negociar con el banco el interes.









Euribor histórico


En esta página podrás consultar todos los valores diarios del índice euríbor, desde su implantación en 1999 por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE).




www.idealista.com


----------



## Abelinoz (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se supone que esto de tipos bajos debe ser temporal porque sino lo lógico es que vayamos como locos a pedir créditos para hacer frente a la alta inflación ....



de que te serviría?

Imagínate, inflación al 10% y pido créditos al 5%, la clave son los sueldos, si no te lo suben lo único que tienes es más deuda y encima tu dinero del banco cada vez vale menos.


----------



## Abelinoz (13 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Los de interés fijo no lo harán, y ahora una gran mayoría de hipotecar se firman a interés fijo.



y/o tener cabeza, en mi caso una subida de 3 puntos serían 60€.

si no puedo pagar 60€ más de hipoteca, tengo un problema


----------



## poppom (13 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> 7% es brutal.
> Parece que 2022 va a ser el año del giro en política monetaria que llevamos pronosticando desde hace 10.
> 
> Y España está en la peor posición del planeta, por supuesto.



van a dar un giro de 360 grados


----------



## Jackblack (13 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es que si los demócratas toman una medida se les llame socialistas y si la toman los republicanos no pase nada. Si disparar el gasto público a base de dar pagas masivas es socialismo, entonces lo es aunque lo haga Trump.



El problema del Socialismo actual es q es el socialismo d los ricos y sus lacayos.
O aquí en España le ha llegado dinero del impreso a la gente??
Ya t digo yo q no.
Y en EEUU?
Le habrá llegado a la gente un 10% d lo q han creado.
Y el otro 90%?
Pues igual q aquí para los ricos los politicos corruptos y sus mercenarios.


----------



## Korgan (13 Ene 2022)

Si la inflacción sube mucho, tarde o temprano deberán subir los salarios, si tienes deudas a tipo fijo tus deudas diluyen gracias a la inflacción....así que no todo es malo


----------



## Jackblack (13 Ene 2022)

Gorgojo Rojo dijo:


> Seguramente se cumplirá el pronóstico, pero la situación de la UE (Eurozona) es algo diferente a la de EEUU. Los datos más significativos son:
> 
> 
> INFLACION*​Inflación subyacente*​Tasa de paro​EEUU7%​5,5%​3,9%​Eurozona5%​2,6%​7,2%**​
> * Tasa interanual a Diciembre; ** Dato de Noviembre



Ahora multiplica las 2 primeras cifras x2 y la última x3 y se acercara mucho más a la realidad.


----------



## MIP (13 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que no van a subir tipos.
> 
> Van a destruir la moneda. No tienen el autocontrol para dejar de robar mediante la impresion de dinero. La bola de nieve es muy grande y ha cogido mucha velocidad.



La mia también. La gente mira el dedo de las hipotecas y se olvida de los billones en deuda estatal y corporativa. 

Es imposible subir los tipos sin que los estados asuman un default o pérdidas enormes.


----------



## remosinganas (13 Ene 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Si la inflacción sube mucho, tarde o temprano deberán subir los salarios, si tienes deudas a tipo fijo tus deudas diluyen gracias a la inflacción....así que no todo es malo



Nuestro convenio esta por renovar, asi que hasta no se firme el nuevo, nada de subidas...
P. D eso si, sera con caracter retroactivo.. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Korgan (13 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> Nuestro convenio esta por renovar, asi que hasta no se firme el nuevo, nada de subidas...
> P. D eso si, sera con caracter retroactivo..
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Si la inflacción sube, tarde o temprano el sueldo también sube, si no la gente no trabaja si con el dinero que cobran no tienen para vivir....

Lo que no sube es tu hipoteca a tipo fijo, por lo cual tu deuda se diluye con la inflacción....


En pesetas era mucho más fácil comprar una casa, porqué con la inflacción en 10 años la deuda valía la mitad o menos


----------



## aris (13 Ene 2022)

van a subir los tipos en USA y cuando lo hagan, el banco central europeo hará lo mismo y entonces España será agraciada con un buen puro.


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

sera en octubre?


----------



## jpjp (13 Ene 2022)

Gorgojo Rojo dijo:


> Seguramente se cumplirá el pronóstico, pero la situación de la UE (Eurozona) es algo diferente a la de EEUU. Los datos más significativos son:
> 
> 
> INFLACION*​Inflación subyacente*​Tasa de paro​EEUU7%​5,5%​3,9%​Eurozona5%​2,6%​7,2%**​
> * Tasa interanual a Diciembre; ** Dato de Noviembre



No me creo los datos de Europa ni los de usa jaja


----------



## Abc123CBA (13 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> 7% es brutal



7% de momento.


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se avecina, la subida de tipos inmediata, va a ser nuestra sentencia definitiva




No creo que sea inmediata. Aqui no suben tipos, pronostico, hasta dentro de año y medio por lo menos. Y cuando suban, subiran muy poco


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> 7% es brutal.
> Parece que 2022 va a ser el año del giro en política monetaria que llevamos pronosticando desde hace 10.
> 
> Y España está en la peor posición del planeta, por supuesto.




Para venezualizar los paises es necesario empobrecerlos y para eso se necesita una hiperinflacion, basado entre otros, en una desmedida deuda publica, donde el PIB no manda sino las compras de deuda


----------



## Pili33 (13 Ene 2022)

No hay nada que una buena GUERRITA Internacional no arregle y tal.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Ene 2022)

Chicos, una preguntita porque no me aclaro con esto.

Tengo pensado hipotecarme a 20 años con interes fijo a 1,32%. ¿Estos tipos de interés fijos se respetarían cuando todo pegue el petardazo? porque de ser así, quizás sería conveniente acelerar la compra de la casa antes de que los suban, ¿no? Gracias!


----------



## elbruce (13 Ene 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Chicos, una preguntita porque no me aclaro con esto.
> 
> Tengo pensado hipotecarme a 20 años con interes fijo a 1,32%. ¿Estos tipos de interés fijos se respetarían cuando todo pegue el petardazo? porque de ser así, quizás sería conveniente acelerar la compra de la casa antes de que los suban, ¿no? Gracias!



una hipoteca a 20años, está bien y un interés fijo del 1.32% es mas que correcto. independientemente del euribor a ti no te van a tocar el interés del préstamo si es a tipo fijo.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Ene 2022)

elbruce dijo:


> una hipoteca a 20años, está bien y un interés fijo del 1.32% es mas que correcto. independientemente del euribor a ti no te van a tocar el interés del préstamo si es a tipo fijo.



Gracias, eso imaginaba, pero hay que desconfiar por el bien de uno xD.

A ver si cuadra.


----------



## pabloMM (13 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Están esperando a que empiece la estampida con las subidas de tipos de interes. Me imagino que la peña se marchara en masa de la bolsa y los indices caeran. Igual llega el momento de sacar la caña y pescar cosas buenas a precios medio lógicos.



Los problemas de los mega empresarios no son mis problemas. Ya basta de salvarles el culo! el dinero tiene que llegar a la calle. Es igual de absurdo que esté guardado en depósitos que en la bolsa. Hold paco hold!


----------



## jose253 (13 Ene 2022)

será en octubre


----------



## estertores (13 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Jamas se ha dado el caso presente: inflación alta con tipos de interes cero o casi cero



Se llama escasez de bienes de primera necesidad.


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Ene 2022)

Romeo Montague dijo:


> United States Inflation Rate | 2022 Data | 2023 Forecast | 1914-2021 Historical
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> Desde 1982 el dato de inflación no había sido tan alto (40 años).



Nada que ver con esto


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Ene 2022)

Azarias dijo:


> Lo que es una locura es que la bolsa sigue igual ni se ha inmutado con este dato.



La relación entre la economía real y el chiringuito financiero de las bolsas y derivados es la misma que entre la explosión de una supernova a 10.000 millones de años luz y la arena del gato de una feminista. 


En la bolsa y chiringuitos acaban los gritones de dólares que imprimen, la economía ni la miran


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

¡mas madera ES LA GUERRA!

nos van a dejar mas tiesos que la mojama


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que no van a subir tipos.
> 
> Van a destruir la moneda.



claaaro, claro ....

hay que invertir en criptos ¿verdad amego?


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> La mayoría de hipotecas con EURIBOR *desde 2009 son muchas a plazo hijo y ,desde 2012 ya, prácticamente todas*. No afectaría mucho a los segundos.
> Es más, si hay que endeudarse, sería ahora para poder negociar con el banco el interes.



*NO. Ni de palo.*
En el período que Ustec indica, los _plazofijistas_ no llegaban ni a un 15% del total de hipotecados.

Y los intereses de los _plazofijos_ en ese período eran tranquilamente del 3,0-3,5%, si no más. No como los de hoy, que los tienes por 1,5%.
Pagar un 3,5% de plazo fijo desde el 2010 al 2021, pues... ¿qué quieres que te diga? El que contrató esa mierda llevará pagados bastantes intereses.

Ejemplo práctico:
-Capital: 150.000 €
-Plazo: 30 años
-Tipo fijo: 3,5%
-Año de constitución: Diciembre de 2010
-Meses transcurridos: 132 meses
-Intereses pagados desde diciembre de 2010 a enero de 2022: *50.600 €*
-Capital pendiente de amortizar: *112.000 €*

De nada. Taluec.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> *NO. Ni de palo.*
> En el período que Ustec indica, los _plazofijistas_ no llegaban ni a un 15% del total de hipotecados.
> 
> Y los intereses de los _plazofijos_ en ese período eran tranquilamente del 3,0-3,5%, si no más. No como los de hoy, que los tienes por 1,5%.
> ...



Te has molestado en entrar al enlace? Te lo pego de nuevo. Mira las tasas de interes...








Euribor histórico


En esta página podrás consultar todos los valores diarios del índice euríbor, desde su implantación en 1999 por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE).




www.idealista.com













El euríbor vuelve a caer en noviembre y prolonga la era de las hipotecas baratas


El indicador de referencia para la mayoría de las hipotecas en España ha roto con dos meses de subidas y vuelve a caer en noviembre. Tras tocar máximos de un año, la media mensual se ha situado en el -0,487%, lo que supondrá una rebaja de la cuota de aquellas hipotecas variables a las que les...




www.idealista.com













Número de hipotecas constituidas en España 2007-2020 | Statista


Durante el periodo de 2007 a 2014, la evolución del número de hipotecas nuevas en España que se constituyeron sobre bienes inmuebles fue claramente negativa.




es.statista.com





Yo no estoy debatiendo si es mejor contratar un plazo fijo o uno variable. Es obvio pensar que despues del descalabro 2008 y las altas tasas de interes que pagaban mucha gente y que se a aliviado estos años, la gente no quiera más sustos y abran hipotecas con garantias a largo plazo.

Que pagas de más no hay discusión, pero en 30 años pueden pasar muchas cosas.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

@AssGaper
¿Tú te has molestado en leerte a ti mismo?

Tú afirmas: *«desde 2009 son muchas a plazo hijo y ,desde 2012 ya, prácticamente todas.»

Y yo te digo que eso NO ES CIERTO. Y cualquier florero que haya estado en clase mínimamente atento, también lo sabe.*


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> claaaro, claro ....
> 
> hay que invertir en criptos ¿verdad amego?




Lo que van a destruir son las criptos.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

@AssGaper
Y como tenga que rescatar gráficas históricas... me voy a enfadar. Así que deje Ustec de hacer el ridículo.

Edit:
Dejo de contestarte para no ensuciar el tema del hilo.


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @AssGaper
> Y como tenga que rescatar gráficas históricas... me voy a enfadar. Así que deje Ustec de hacer el ridículo.



Pero si ya te las he colgado yo melón.


----------



## grom (13 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> claaaro, claro ....
> 
> hay que invertir en criptos ¿verdad amego?



Invierte en lo que te salga de las pelotas gilipollas. 
Has visto un solo post mio que recomiende invertir en criptos??


----------



## Casino (13 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> La mayoría de hipotecas con EURIBOR desde 2009 son muchas a plazo hijo y ,desde 2012 ya, prácticamente todas. No afectaría mucho a los segundos.
> Es más, si hay que endeudarse, sería ahora para poder negociar con el banco el interes.
> 
> 
> ...





Las hipotecas que se firmaron en 2009 a tipo fijo pagan sin excepción un tipo más alto que el que va a venir. Para cuando los tipos superen los de las tipo fijo de entonces los intereses ya se habrán amortizado.
Aunque es verdad que ahora va a venir un tiempo para endeudarse, comprando chollos a quienes prefieran malvender a perderlo completamente.



Saludos.


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las hipotecas que se firmaron en 2009 a tipo fijo pagan sin excepción un tipo más alto que el que va a venir. Para cuando los tipos superen los de las tipo fijo de entonces los intereses ya se habrán amortizado.
> Aunque es verdad que ahora va a venir un tiempo para endeudarse, comprando chollos a quienes prefieran malvender a perderlo completamente.
> 
> 
> ...




Yo creo que solo van a vender los que esten realmente jodidos si la cuota de la hipoteca se dispara. 
Si no ocurre eso, la gente aguantara y seguira pagando religiosamente.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Inflacion al 7% y tipos casi a 0. Los creditos al consumo en maximos de 10 años. Como si hiciera falta mas gasolina.
> 
> U.S. November consumer borrowing marked largest gain in 20 years
> 
> Y todo el mundo en la Fed (y el BCE) mirando al techo y a ver cuando la inflacion se vuelve coyuntural (y cae) por arte de magia.



No creo que sean subnormales, saben que en poco la inflación se va a retroalimentar. Esto es una forma de quitarse de en medio a las naciones en vías de desarrollo que no puedan aguantar el ritmo. Hay escasez de productos y estos van a terminar en el bolsillo del mejor postor. El problema de España es que estamos en una situación "intermedia" en la que a día de hoy no sabemos con certeza si vamos a caer en el bando de los ganadores o en el bando de los pringados.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Yo tengo dos compañeros hipotecados hace poco por sumas considerables (más de 200.000 euros) y los dos con fija, de buena se salvarán.



Suele haber cláusulas de revisión ante tipos demasiado altos.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿te imaginas un euribor al 7% y su correspondiente impacto en las cuotas de las hipotecas?



Será insoportable cuando esté al 4%, y eso podríamos verlo en menos de 2 años.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Gorgojo Rojo dijo:


> Seguramente se cumplirá el pronóstico, pero la situación de la UE (Eurozona) es algo diferente a la de EEUU. Los datos más significativos son:
> 
> 
> INFLACION*​Inflación subyacente*​Tasa de paro​EEUU7%​5,5%​3,9%​Eurozona5%​2,6%​7,2%**​
> * Tasa interanual a Diciembre; ** Dato de Noviembre



La inflación va a ser el mecanismo por el cual los estados van a quitarse de encima el endeudameinto que tienen, a costa de la población, claro está.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Atsig Ubrub dijo:


> La inflación no seguirá subiendo a este ritmo, el petróleo, gas, acero, etc han multiplicado sus precios porque estaban desplomados por la crisis del Covid, pasar de 40 dolares a 80 dolares el barril es subir un 100% pero razonable viniendo de donde venía, para que suba otro 100% tendría que llegar a 160 dolares cosa que sería llegar a máximos históricos y eso no pasará.



Cada día hay más gente en el mundo con más necesidad de energía y las fuentes de energía están esquilmadas. Entramos en una nueva era de inflación tras más de 15 años de "deflación".


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

rohirrim dijo:


> ojalá...no caerá la breva



Un año con una pérdida de poder adquisitivo del 5-7% puede que sea asumible por la población. En dos años nos ponemos a una pérdida superior al 15%. Con eso van a empezar a haber muchos cadáveres. Va a haber conflictos sociales.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y mucha gente sin criptomonedas. Pobrecitos.



No se yo, el subir los tipos de interés por parte de la Reserva Federal es una forma de capitalizar EEUU mientras descapitaliza el dinero de otros lugares. Si los bancos comienzan a dar un 3% por las cuentas corrientes mucho dinero irá ahí, aunque esté la inflación al 5%. Las criptos como los emergentes se resentirían.


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Las hipotecas que se firmaron en 2009 a tipo fijo pagan sin excepción un tipo más alto que el que va a venir. Para cuando los tipos superen los de las tipo fijo de entonces los intereses ya se habrán amortizado.
> Aunque es verdad que ahora va a venir un tiempo para endeudarse, comprando chollos a quienes prefieran malvender a perderlo completamente.
> 
> 
> ...




Yo creo que solo van a vender los que esten realmente jodidos si la cuota de la hipoteca se dispara.
Si no ocurre eso, la gente aguantara y


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> El peligro de USA real no es la inflacción sino que haya alternativa al dolar que al ser moneda mundial es lo que le da tanto poder, incluyendo el poder hacer todo tipo de trampas como han hecho que han podido hacer precisamente por ser la moneda internacional por excelencia
> 
> 
> Algo me dice que a Biden le metieron ahi para que Trump no le salpicase la mierda, porque con Trump la ola hubiese sido igual porque ni ellos saben como arreglar esto que empezó con el petrodolar



Siempre se ha dicho que el "bien" que más exporta EEUU es inflación. El tener todas las reservas naturales de hidrocarburos mundiales denominadas en dólares tiene eso, que tienen la codiciada "impresora infinita".


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Suele haber cláusulas de revisión ante tipos demasiado altos.



Eso lo desconozco, la verdad.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Si la inflacción sube mucho, tarde o temprano deberán subir los salarios, si tienes deudas a tipo fijo tus deudas diluyen gracias a la inflacción....así que no todo es malo



El mantra del FMI, Banco Mundial, BCE, BdE, OCDE, Ministerio de Economía, Gobierno y de la CEOE va a ser la "Contención salarial", como lo ha sido hasta la crisis del 2007.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> van a subir los tipos en USA y cuando lo hagan, el banco central europeo hará lo mismo y entonces España será agraciada con un buen puro.



¿Agraciada?, Los intereses de deuda subirán, los impuestos subirán, los servicios estatales bajarán y el monto de la deuda disminuirá. El problema radica en que si serás capaz de quitarte el feo vício de comer 3 veces al día duante 10 años hasta que la deuda y los intereses se reajusten a algo asumible.


----------



## Casino (13 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Yo creo que solo van a vender los que esten realmente jodidos si la cuota de la hipoteca se dispara.
> Si no ocurre eso, la gente aguantara y




Totalmente de acuerdo.
La gente deja de comprar comida y va a Cáritas o a un comedor social antes de dejar de pagar la hipoteca. Quienes pierden su casa es porque no han encontrado forma de evitarlo.
Una de ella es malvender y empezar de cero en vez de con una deuda que te persigue. 


Saludos.


----------



## aris (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Agraciada?, Los intereses de deuda subirán, los impuestos subirán, los servicios estatales bajarán y el monto de la deuda disminuirá. El problema radica en que si serás capaz de quitarte el feo vício de comer 3 veces al día duante 10 años hasta que la deuda y los intereses se reajusten a algo asumible.



lo de agraciada pretendía ser ironía.


----------



## tixel (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo, el subir los tipos de interés por parte de la Reserva Federal es una forma de capitalizar EEUU mientras descapitaliza el dinero de otros lugares. Si los bancos comienzan a dar un 3% por las cuentas corrientes mucho dinero irá ahí, aunque esté la inflación al 5%. Las criptos como los emergentes se resentirían.



Es posible que se resientan, aún es muy probable que den muchísimo más rendimiento que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Ene 2022)

El problema es que no pueden subir los tipos están entrampados


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Es posible que se resientan, aún es muy probable que den muchísimo más rendimiento que cualquier otra cosa.



Históricamente cada vez que suben los tipos de interés del dolar ha supuesto la descapitalización de Iberoamérica. No veo razón de que esta vez vaya a ser distinto.


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El problema es que no pueden subir los tipos están entrampados




Pero quien no puede subir los tipos?

Yo creo que los yanquis van a subir los tipos a toda hostia y en cualquier momento.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pero quien no puede subir los tipos?
> Yo creo que los yanquis van a subir los tipos *a toda hostia* y en cualquier momento.



Subirán "algo" (no más del 2%, o poco más) y para hacer el teatrillo.
Dime por qué no los han subido a lo largo del año. A ver si te crees que se llega a una inflación del 6-7% así *DE REPENTE* (sí, si, la palabra de moda)



Baubens2 dijo:


> El problema es que no pueden subir los tipos están entrampados



La pregunta no es sólo si "se puede o no", sino "PARA QUÉ". 
Planteo una hipótesis: Digamos que la Reserva Federal y el ECB suben tipos al 4%. ¿Van a conseguir reducir la inflación al 2%? ¿O generarán más espiral inflacionista con esa medida? Cada cual que se responda la pregunta a su gusto.

Y ya... ya sé que con mi afirmación estoy mandando atxc la teoría económica que ha estado vigente hasta hace 7-8 años. Y digo bien, porque llevamos 7-8 años que la realidad desmiente a la "Teoría Económica"


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Subirán "algo" (no más del 2%, o poco más) y para hacer el teatrillo.
> Dime por qué no los han subido a lo largo del año. A ver si te crees que se llega a una inflación del 6-7% así *DE REPENTE* (sí, si, la palabra de moda)
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no tengo conocimientos suficientes de economia para saber que va a pasar. Afirmo que van a subir los tipos de interes por la sencilla razón que más bajos no pueden estar y las cosas no están bien. En esa tesitura solo les queda subir tipos de interés y el tema de la inflación puede adelantar la historia. 

En esta monarquia bananera que compartimos el dato de inflación oficial del 2021 ha sido del 6,7% pero es fácil pensar que la realidad rondara sobre el 10% de inflación. Si los yanquis empiezan a subir los tipos de interes, el resto tendrá que seguirles por cojones. Si eso ocurre, la monarquia bananera y sobre todo sus subditos hipotecados, las pueden pasar putas.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> *Afirmo que van a subir los tipos de interes por la sencilla razón que más bajos no pueden estar y las cosas no están bien*.



Lo primero que afirmas es indiscutible.
Y sobre los segundo: Las cosas siempre pueden ir peor.
Por eso decía que "SUBIR TIPOS, PARA CONSEGUIR EXACTAMENTE ¿QUÉ?"

¿Para contener la inflación? ¿La inflación que tenemos es contenible? ¿El precio de los metales es contenible? ¿El precio del petróleo es contenible? ¿El precio de los contenedores marítimos es contenible? ¿El precio de NUESTRA electricidad es contenible?

¿Si subimos tipos contenemos el precio de estas cosas? Yo sólo lanzo preguntas.


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo primero que afirmas es indiscutible.
> Y sobre los segundo: Las cosas siempre pueden ir peor.
> Por eso decía que "SUBIR TIPOS, PARA CONSEGUIR EXACTAMENTE ¿QUÉ?"
> 
> ...




Respondo por orden.
- No lo sé.
- Espero que si pero no estoy seguro.
- Claramente si. 
- También.
- El precio de los contenedores marítimos es contenible, nunca mejor dicho, y este año se quedará asi para ir bajando poco a poco. 
- También es contenible. El marco actual solo favorece a las multinacionales. Habrá que ver cuanto tiempo más se mantendrán estar reglas del juego. 
- No tengo ni idea. 

Gracias por tus posts.


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

@esquilero 
Las preguntas que hacía eran dirigidas en este sentido: "si yo subo MIS TIPOS, ¿controlo el precio que me ponen OTROS?"

Mi opinión es que estamos/nos dirigimos a un ciclo inflacionario, y da igual que subamos tipos, nos bajemos las bragas o los dejemos como están. La herramienta "SUBIR TIPOS" para contener inflación está gripada, no funciona "como antes". Es lo que quiero decir.

Y perderemos poder adquisitivo. Y que nadie (o casi nadie) espere recuperar en el 2022 el 6,7% de inflación por subida salarial.

Ese es el problema precisamente de la inflación. Que cuando te roban el coche, tienes que recuperarlo para volver a disfrutarlo. Y con la inflación siempre vas a remolque todos los años. Primero te robo el coche, y luego, ya si eso... lo recuperas.

Los tipos altos sólo interesan a los ahorradores. A nadie más. Y desde luego no al trabajador. Y tampoco al hipotecado. La quimera de "mi deuda se disuelve con la inflación" sólo es cierta si recuperas lo que previamente te están robando.


----------



## remosinganas (13 Ene 2022)

totalmente de acuerdo , al final tendran que elegir susto o muerte...o algo asi era


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo , al final tendran que elegir susto o muerte...o algo asi era



_Se vá habé susto de muete _(con infarto y posible muerte)_ o muete_, directamente. No va haber mucha diferencia.
A los de los bancos centrales no les gusta acelerar los procesos porque puedes perder el control sobre los procesos.


----------



## esquilero (13 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @esquilero
> Las preguntas que hacía eran dirigidas en este sentido: "si yo subo MIS TIPOS, ¿controlo el precio que me ponen OTROS?"
> 
> Mi opinión es que estamos/nos dirigimos a un ciclo inflacionario, y da igual que subamos tipos, nos bajemos las bragas o los dejemos como están. La herramienta "SUBIR TIPOS" para contener inflación está gripada, no funciona "como antes". Es lo que quiero decir.
> ...




La manera que tenemos de no perder poder adquisitivo es reducir nuestro consumo mucho para poder seguir ahorrando. Consecuencia: estrangulamos la economia. 

Pintan bastos.

Toca ser responsable en el consumo, aplazar gastos como la compra de coche o chorradas similares, tirar con lo que tenemos y ver venir. Capear el temporal. 

Este año seguramente nos arreen otro 6-7% de inflación y ver como salimos de esta. Al final vamos a tener que hacer como los argentinos. Ni un clavel en el banco y gastarselo absolutamente todo antes que se evapore en las cuentas bancarias?


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

Lo comentaba en otro hilo.
Estamos todos jodidos... pero para mí los más jodidos son los _burbumoris nómadas_ (=alquilados).

Ejemplo: 
Alquiler de 800€ en 2021 (lógicamente con cláusula de revisión anual con el IPC)
Alquiler de 2022 cuando le llegue el mes de actualizar: 800+IPC= 856€
Súmale 30€ más al mes de la subida de la electricidad y del gas.
Súmale lo que van subiendo gasofa y alimentación.

Es un roto muy guapo en las cuentas de casi cualquiera. Eso para este año. Dentro de un año, ya veremos si es una vuelta de tuerca más.



esquilero dijo:


> Pintan bastos.
> [...] tirar con lo que tenemos y ver venir. Capear el temporal.



Se impone el lema burbujil _"Va a consumir su puta madre"_


----------



## Karamba (13 Ene 2022)

En la noticia que enlazaba el OP, creo recordar que los coches usados en USA iban este año por más del 35% de inflación.


----------



## ANS² (13 Ene 2022)

tiempo de demócratas, inflación y garrápatas


----------



## esquilero (14 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo comentaba en otro hilo.
> Estamos todos jodidos... pero para mí los más jodidos son los _burbumoris nómadas_ (=alquilados).
> 
> Ejemplo:
> ...




Coincido. 

Con el ejemplo que pones ya tienes 100€ más de gastos al mes, tirando por lo bajo. El salario no va a subir eso por lo tanto esos 100€ mensuales tienen que salir de reducir consumo. El lema burbujil _"Va a consumir su puta madre" será casi obligatorio. 

Este año tiene pinta que repetiremos inflación. Aparte de la que viene estructural, muchos comercios y bares han subido precios. La solución pasara por bajar el pistón y adaptarse. _


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (14 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no reducir el gasto público en vez de subir los tipos?
> Es decir, Trump comenzó a dar subsidios masivos para compensar el perjuicio de la pandemia para las familias. Esto ha producido además que muchos estadounidenses no acepten trabajar por el mismo salario, con el consiguiente efecto inflacionario. La clave está en el gasto público y no en los tipos de interés.



Fachaaaa, Francoooo.


----------



## Discordante (14 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Por eso decía que "SUBIR TIPOS, PARA CONSEGUIR EXACTAMENTE ¿QUÉ?"
> 
> ¿Para contener la inflación? ¿La inflación que tenemos es contenible? ¿El precio de los metales es contenible? ¿El precio del petróleo es contenible? ¿El precio de los contenedores marítimos es contenible? ¿El precio de NUESTRA electricidad es contenible?
> 
> ¿Si subimos tipos contenemos el precio de estas cosas? Yo sólo lanzo preguntas.



Para cerrar el gap entre el precio del dinero y la inflacion.

Mucha de la inflacion puede no venir por la politica monetaria pero si dejas abierto ese gap entre inflacion y tipos de interes estas echando gasolina a la inflacion.

Cualquier persona pide un prestamo personal al 5-6-7%. Compra bienes que esten subiendo al 15% o mas anual (el 7% es la media pero hay cosas que estan al 30% anual ahora mismo) y o atesora bienes o vende y repite la jugada non-stop creando una presion inflacionaria delirante.

De hecho es lo que ha estado ocurriendo en EEUU. Los creditos hipotecarios recalentandose y los creditos al consumo en maximos de muchas decadas. Por eso tienen una mayor presion inflacionaria que europa pese a que ellos no han tenido tanto aumento del precio en materias primas (sobre todo energia).

Tienen un mercado de credito mucho mas liquido y una poblacion mucho mas "espabilada" (hay muchisima mas cultura financiera) para sacar partido y/o defenderse de la inflacion. Tambien tienen un mercado laboral mas flexible y en casi pleno empleo. La presion en los salarios tambien esta haciendolos subir considerablemente. Y por eso no se entiende la pasividad de la Fed porque esta inflacion ya tiene mucho de estructural y sin subidas de tipos es dificil que se pare sola al menos en el corto-medio plazo y si para entonces no actuas estas en manos del destino.


----------



## trellat (14 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cada día hay más gente en el mundo con más necesidad de energía y las fuentes de energía están esquilmadas. Entramos en una nueva era de inflación tras más de 15 años de "deflación".



asi es, así





Internet y Energía


Internet consume un huevo de energía. Y si nos pasamos el dia haciendo el gilipolla con él más aun. Si Internet fuera un país, sería el sexto más contaminante del mundo - Energy News...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Karamba (14 Ene 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no reducir el gasto público en vez de subir los tipos?
> Es decir, Trump comenzó a dar subsidios masivos para compensar el perjuicio de la pandemia para las familias. Esto ha producido además que muchos estadounidenses no acepten trabajar por el mismo salario, con el consiguiente efecto inflacionario. La clave está en el gasto público y no en los tipos de interés.



Sin contradecirte, pero para aclarar conceptos:
-Reducción de gasto público = Decisión de ámbito DOMÉSTICO, nacional, _apañola_, del Gobierno de España, o como quieras decirlo.
-Subida o bajada de tipos = Decisión de la LAGARTA, ámbito de decisión de los países del EURO, ECB o como quieras decirlo.

Subir o bajar tipos sólo será una decisión de ámbito DOMÉSTICO, nacional, _apañola_, o del Gobierno de España, cuando España salga del EURO y adopte la _Neopeseta_ o el _Neomaravedí_, si se da el caso.


----------



## Karamba (14 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Para cerrar el gap entre el precio del dinero y la inflacion.
> Mucha de la inflacion puede no venir por la politica monetaria pero si dejas abierto ese gap entre inflacion y tipos de interes estas echando gasolina a la inflacion.
> [...]
> Y por eso no se entiende la pasividad de la Fed porque esta inflacion ya tiene mucho de estructural y sin subidas de tipos es dificil que se pare sola al menos en el corto-medio plazo y si para entonces no actuas estas en manos del destino.



Básicamente de acuerdo, pero en mi opinión sería "Para AMINORAR (y no apara cerrar) el gap entre el precio del dinero y la inflación".
Porque vuelvo a repetir: Si quieres CERRAR el gap necesitas tipos de interés al 6%. Ahora supongamos que la Lagarta los sube al 6%. ¿Qué pasará con la inflación? ¿Se quedará en el 6%? ¿Bajará al 2%? ¿Subirá (paradójicamente) al 10%? ¿Con qué efecto arrastre?

Tú mismo te estás respondiendo: _"pasividad de la Fed"_ ¿por qué? _"Porque la inflación tiene mucho de estructural_". Tú mismo lo dices. Así que da igual si subimos tipos, nos bajamos las bragas o los dejamos como están, porque la inflación seguirá siendo estructural en estos momentos.

Entonces... asumiendo que la inflación seguirá alta (hagamos lo que hagamos) hay que decidir si cerramos el gap y dinamitamos otras cosas (efectos colaterales) o si minimizamos el gap para no dinamitar un edificio que está en quiebra técnica. Por eso pienso que tomarán un camino intermedio. Subirán tipos al 2% o poco más, pero la inflación seguirá siendo bastante más alta que los tipos.

Sólo es mi opinión (de mierda), como digo siempre.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Ene 2022)

Let's go, Brandon!!


----------



## remosinganas (14 Ene 2022)

desde la ignorancia en el tema, con que % de inflacion se consideraria ya hiperinflacion?


----------



## Discordante (14 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Básicamente de acuerdo, pero en mi opinión sería "Para AMINORAR (y no apara cerrar) el gap entre el precio del dinero y la inflación".
> Porque vuelvo a repetir: Si quieres CERRAR el gap necesitas tipos de interés al 6%. Ahora supongamos que la Lagarta los sube al 6%. ¿Qué pasará con la inflación? ¿Se quedará en el 6%? ¿Bajará al 2%? ¿Subirá (paradójicamente) al 10%? ¿Con qué efecto arrastre?
> 
> Tú mismo te estás respondiendo: _"pasividad de la Fed"_ ¿por qué? _"Porque la inflación tiene mucho de estructural_". Tú mismo lo dices. Así que da igual si subimos tipos, nos bajamos las bragas o los dejamos como están, porque la inflación seguirá siendo estructural en estos momentos.
> ...



No sabemos que nivel de tipos necesitas para acabar con la inflacion. Historicamente sabemos que mientras la inflacion es baja es facil controlarla con pequeños movimientos pero tambien sabemos que es muy facil perder la capacidad de controlar esa inflacion con medidas "suaves" y hay casos donde los tipos deben superar (y a veces holgadamente) la inflacion descontrolada.

La cuestion no es tanto a que nivel pongas los tipos si no a que intensidad. La inflacion es una velocidad. Si tus tipos suben mas rapido que la inflacion puede ser que la reduzcas sin estar ni cerca de sus niveles reales (si has empezado desde muy abajo). No es que con un 2% sirva para acabar con la inflacion. Es que si tu subida del 2% es superior a la de la inflacion en ese mismo lapso, estas ahogandola.

La esperanza que parece que tenian es que la inflacion se moderase. Que tuviera varios meses con subidas de 0,2% mensuales. Con lo que tus subidas del 0,25% fueran "mas potentes" que la inflacion en esos lapsos. De momento no esta ocurriendo. Un mes o dos se modera pero enseguida te salta un 0,5% mensual.

Bajar la inflacion a 0 es trivial para cualquier banco central. Obviamente sus consecuencias politicas no lo son.

Que la inflacion sea estructural no significa que sea inevitable. Quiere decir que tiene un componente de retroalimentacion. Es la propia inflacion la que genera inflacion.

El $ es el activo de la Fed, y del estado, y tiene un valor. La inflacion continuada y elevada destruye ese valor. Destruye tu activo. El problema es que ese valor es terriblemente subjetivo, depende de la medida de confianza que tengan los que lo usan. Ese activo aunque tu no lo estes devaluando artificialmente puede llegar un momento en el que pierda valor por si mismo, inflacion estructural, porque deja de ser tan atractivo.

La gente no busca $ para atesorarlos (ya sea como reserva de valor o inversion en productos financieros), buscas dolares para venderlos (comprar bienes/servicios), y eso es un proceso que puede ser peligroso, para el valor del activo, si no se ataja. Y este proceso se ve agravado cuando la diferencia entre la inflacion y el precio del dinero (tipos) es muy elevada. Te permite conseguir dinero barato que vender comprando bienes/servicios que se encarecen.

En terminos que sea mas comunes. Es como si vendieras acciones de la compañia $ para comprar acciones de otras "compañias". Este proceso, que revaloriza las otras "compañias" al mismo tiempo que deprecia el atractivo de la compañia $ tiene mucho de retroalimentacion.

Obviamente la Fed esta en una posicion harto complicada. Con una economia altamente endeudada y que no genera beneficios una subida de tipos fuerte puede llevar a perdidas (los tipos son como el nivel del agua para las inversiones) a buena parte de los sectores del pais y llevarte directo a lo que los economistas llaman "crisis".

La crisis no es mas que la admision, la caida de la careta, de la situacion real de la economia. No lo venden asi porque no es popular para los que mandan (recordemos que el economista moderno existe por y para el estado) pero la crisis es todo lo que ha ocurrido durante años antes de llegar a una situacion que no ha dejado mas salida que admitir el problema porque ya no quedan herramientas para seguir ocultandolo.

Obviamente una subida de tipos al 5% te lleva directo a una "crisis" economica. Hasta una subida de un 1% puede ponerte en apuros. La cuestion es que como ya he dicho la inflacion, que es un proceso terriblemente volatil, puede ser peor. De hecho suele serlo. Puede llevarte a una "crisis" mucho mas severa si tienes miedo de actuar (por evitar otra "crisis").

Lo que pasa que aqui entra en juego otro factor temporal. El factor temporal de la politica. Una inflacion real (descontando tipos) del 5-6-7% puede estar destruyendo tu economia un 0,5-0,6-0,8% anual y reduciendo tu crecimiento 0,2-0,3-04% (lo que pierdes y lo que dejas de ganar). Esto en tiempos politicos no es nada preocupante. Tu economia crece al 1,3%, te dicen que estas en un momento lento, y te presentas a las proximas elecciones sin alardes pero sin problemas. Ese proceso durante 3-4 años perfectamente es una caida del PIB del 4-5-6% real + potencial.

Una subida de tipos intensa puede hacer entrar en un proceso de "regularizacion express" y producirte una caida en el primer año del 3% y 0,5% en el 2º. Este tipo de "crisis" en realidad es menos intensa que la otra pero en tiempos polticos es mucho mas dolorosa porque no se puede disimular y te va a pillar con una cita en las urnas seguro (cada 2 años hay algun proceso electoral).


----------



## Romeo Montague (14 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> desde la ignorancia en el tema, con que % de inflacion se consideraria ya hiperinflacion?



A partir de 2 dígitos se puede empezar a hablar de hiperinflación, pero hay que ver también el contexto internacional.


----------



## numancia (15 Ene 2022)

Obviamente el equilibrio natural es la deflacion que seria pichar la burbuja de todo, lo otra fuerza artificial qe existe es la inflacion que viene dado por el dinero fiat, la extension del credito, la escazes de energia disponible y la impresion de dinero. De los dos escenarios, la inflacion es seguir sacando balones hasta que el sistema actual de crecimiento infinito desaparesca O caer en deflacion lo que significaria 0 liquidez y el sistema economico congelado, caos total como casi ocurre en 2008.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> y/o tener cabeza, en mi caso una subida de 3 puntos serían 60€.
> 
> si no puedo pagar 60€ más de hipoteca, tengo un problema



Si no puedes pagar 60€ más tienes un problema, pero 60€ más es pagar 720€ al año únicamente en intereses extra.


----------



## Karamba (15 Ene 2022)

Ayer oí por la radio que la inflación del Reino de España se quedaba en el 6,5% (en vez del 6,7%) después de que la maquearan y la pasasen "por el quirófano" para ponerle tetas de goma.

Hoy me encuentro este post: 


Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> _No obstante, Lagarde ha recordado que el Consejo de Gobierno del BCE concluyó en su última reunión que *aún se necesita acomodación monetaria para que la inflación se asiente en 2% en el mediano plazo.*_











C. LAGARDE (presidenta del BCE) ¿Nos está VACILANDO? ¿O de verdad tiene SENTIDO que para VOLVER AL 2% DE INFLACIÓN digan q toca IMPRIMIR MAS DINERO ?


A ver si algún amable economista del foro me lo explica, porque no lo entiendo. Y es que como ultimamente veo bastantes vaciladas con lo de la inflación, me asalta la duda Ya hace unos días hubo un buen troleo con lo de que el precio de la luz no había subido si descontábamos la inflación...




www.burbuja.info





La TEORÍA CLÁSICA de "subir tipos para controlar la inflación" no vale ya. LLevamos 7-8 años en los que se ha visto y demostrado que lo importante-importante es la foto global, que el sistema no gripe. El indicador inflación es sólo eso, un indicador más de entre muchos.
a) la herramienta SUBIR TIPOS no funciona "como antes". Así que dejará de usarse "como antes"​b) es mentira que "el mandato que tiene el BCE" sea mantener la inflación en torno al 2%.​c) el mandato que tiene el BCE es que *no se desmorone un edificio en quiebra técnica*, que está apuntalado por todos los sitios. Con lo cual es peligroso andar toqueteando y moviendo el apuntalamiento de un sitio a otro (=subir tipos)​d) Subirán tipos de "forma cosmética" y para hacer "el teatrillo". De forma lenta y no mucho más del 2%.​e) habrá pérdida de poder adquisitivo sí o sí​f) El origen de la inflación no es tanto que el mercado esté inundado de dinero, sino la escasez de energía y el agotamiento de la rentabilidad de explotación de recursos a precios antiguos.​g) La energía es la culpable de la inflación de TODO EL RESTO DE PRODUCTOS (pan, metales, materiales de construcción, etc)​h) La inflación que tenemos es "poco" o "nada" combatible subiendo tipos.​i) Los salarios no van a subir (Pista: Ford Almussafes)​


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (15 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ayer oí por la radio que la inflación del Reino de España se quedaba en el 6,5% (en vez del 6,7%) después de que la maquearan y la pasasen "por el quirófano" para ponerle tetas de goma.
> 
> Hoy me encuentro este post:
> 
> ...



buenos apuntes. le voy a citar en mi hilo -el que ud. cita aquí- Gracias


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ayer oí por la radio que la inflación del Reino de España se quedaba en el 6,5% (en vez del 6,7%) después de que la maquearan y la pasasen "por el quirófano" para ponerle tetas de goma.
> 
> Hoy me encuentro este post:
> 
> ...



El motivo de la inflación es muy sencillo:

- Exceso de gasto provocado por un dinero creado artificialmente de la nada para financiar los déficits del ESTADO. Este dinero impreso no se basa en los ahorros/producción real de la población, realmente es "dinero traído del futuro" (deuda).
- Dinero caído del cielo === que trabaje e invierta su puta madre.
- No trabaja nadie == poca oferta, mucho gasto con dinero impreso de la nada == mucha demanda. Oferta < Demada: Competencia feroz por los escasos recursos, crisis de suministros, escasez de trabajadores y capital, que traduce en alzas de precios.
- Los salarios están estancados porque SE PRODUCE LO MISMO QUE ANTES DE IMPRIMIR LOS BILLETES (el salario es tu productividad marginal), aunque aparentemente parezca que somos mas ricos porque el crédito fluye con tipos de interés negativos, con dinero caído del cielo.

Dejad de complicarlo, la única solución para acabarcon la inflación, que no es puntual, si no estructural (tipos negativos durante 10 años), es subir los tipos nominales por encima del 10% (de momento, como lo pospongan mas tendrán que subirlos mas para compensar la inyección extra de masa monetaria).

Tras esta crisis financiera, enésima crisis financiera provocado por un sistema finaciero de banca central estatalizado y planificado centralmente, espero que los bancos centrales ESTATALES (si, porque son estatales, incluso la puta FED es una corporación gubernamental aunque la gestión sea privada) cierren. Se han demostrado como el negocio mas ruinoso, parásito y esquilmador de la historia de la humanidad.

PD: no se podía de saber y tal.


----------



## Wein (15 Ene 2022)

Atsig Ubrub dijo:


> La inflación no seguirá subiendo a este ritmo, el petróleo, gas, acero, etc han multiplicado sus precios porque estaban desplomados por la crisis del Covid, pasar de 40 dolares a 80 dolares el barril es subir un 100% pero razonable viniendo de donde venía, para que suba otro 100% tendría que llegar a 160 dolares cosa que sería llegar a máximos históricos y eso no pasará.



En USA tienen petróleo y gas y no hay más inflación porque invierten en bolsa y criptomonedas.


----------



## Abelinoz (15 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si no puedes pagar 60€ más tienes un problema, pero 60€ más es pagar 720€ al año únicamente en intereses extra.



Insisto. 

si asumiste una hipoteca donde no podías pagar 720€ al año, el problema lo generaste tú


----------



## Karamba (16 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Un hilo de economía... por fin.



Si vuelve Usted al hilo dentro de 7 días..... búsquelo en "Conspiraciones"


----------



## trukutruku (16 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El motivo de la inflación es muy sencillo:
> 
> - Exceso de gasto provocado por un dinero creado artificialmente de la nada para financiar los déficits del ESTADO. Este dinero impreso no se basa en los ahorros/producción real de la población, realmente es "dinero traído del futuro" (deuda).
> - Dinero caído del cielo === que trabaje e invierta su puta madre.
> ...



Efectivamente. Hay 2 vías principales de controlar la inflación, crujidas de impuestos para producir contracciones y su ir tipos de interés.

En cuanto a impuestos están haciendo todo lo que pueden para maximizar el robo al que estamos sometidos y ya no pueden rasscar mucho más.

Solo queda la subida de tipos y la crisis de liquidez y con ello la limpieza y la purga de millones de empresas cuando no puedan refinanciar debido a la ausencia de crédito.

Aunque luego hay otras cosas que se pueden hacer. El BCE probablemente pactará con los bancos un coeficiente menor de caja. Bajando un % pueden producir el mismo efecto que dándole a la impresora mientras que la ley que está aprobando satanchez para contratar extranjeros puede hacer que se contraté mucha mano de obra extranjera que ahorrará y no lo gastará aquí, si o en su país de origen, por lo que deflactara tambien.

Lo único que sé es que en España va a ha de muchísimo dolor.

Están poniéndose muy creativos para intentar mantener el chiringuito a flote.


----------



## Karamba (18 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Comentario aparte:
> Veo muchos foreros con cuentas veteranas que son muy defensores del "subir tipos para mantener la inflación a raya" y "el mandato del 2% que tiene el BCE bla-bla-bla" y "la inflación es fruto de inundar el mercado con liquidez". ¿Estos foreros dónde han estado en los últimos 8 años? Porque el comportamiento de la economía en los últimos 8 años no se explica con estos mantras.
> 
> ¡Que los tipos se emplean para otros objetivos, leñe! ¡No para contener la inflación!
> ...



Para que lo expliquen los que afirman que subiendo tipos van a controlar la inflación ACTUAL.

República Checa:
·Inflación al finalizar 2021: 6,6%​·Tipos de interés: 3,75% (acaban de subir un 1% a finales de diciembre de 2021)​·Déficit público: 7,2% del PIB​
_«The annual inflation rate rose to 6.6% in December»_








Czech Inflation Quickens in December


Share & Comment!




praguemorning.cz





_«At its pre-Christmas meeting, the central bank raised the key interest rate by one percentage point to 3.75 percent, trying to dampen expectations that consumer prices will continue to rise rapidly. The CNB’s key interest rate is thus the highest since 2008.»_








Czech Crown Hits 9-Year High as Currencies Start 2022 With Gains


Share & Comment!




praguemorning.cz





_«The ministry has forecast the 2021 public sector deficit at 7.2% of gross domestic product»_








Czech Budget Deficit Hit Record High in 2021


Share & Comment!




praguemorning.cz


----------



## Karamba (18 Ene 2022)

Continuamos con la República Checa:

_The bank raised its benchmark repo rate to 3.75% from 0.25% in mid-2021, and *is expected to tighten further when the board meets on Feb. 3*, in an attempt to convince the public that inflation will get back toward its 2% target by early next year. [...]
“In the following months, the dynamic of regulated prices will rise slightly further to almost 14%, with the highest growth expected in electricity (27.7%) and gas (21.7%) supplies.”
Inflation jumped to a 13-year high of 6.6% in December. The bank has said it did not exclude prices breaching the 10% mark in the coming months._








Czech Central Bank Sees Inflation at 9.6% in February


Share & Comment!




praguemorning.cz





Por ahora en 3,75% de tipo de interés y subiendo.
Veremos qué pasa. Lógicamente la República Checa no puede hacer otra cosa, porque su moneda ni es el Euro, ni es el Dólar.


----------



## socrates99 (18 Ene 2022)

La inflación surge cuando tus billetes valen una mierda,porque por a o por b ya no quieren ciertos peces cobrar sus fletes en billetes de monopoly.
Eso causa un efecto dominó que hace que tu moneda cada vez valga un poco menos,y que a más darle a la impresora,más valor le quitas a los que tenías impresos.

Vamos a ver inflación de dos dígitos este año en occidente,y esto supone dos efectos que pueden suceder:
1.Se colapse la economía occidental.
2.Que se monte una buena guerra.
El virus pasará a mejor vida,porque aparecerán otros factores más importantes.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2022)

¿No es el dólar el qué reparte y exporta la inflación?
Me parece que está bastante extendido en el mundo
macroeconómico, que el Covid apareció para, entre
otras cosas, detener la hiper-inflación, ralentizando
la maquinaria económica. 
Ahora bien, como opiniones, cada cual tiene su culo...


----------



## kristallo (18 Ene 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ayer oí por la radio que la inflación del Reino de España se quedaba en el 6,5% (en vez del 6,7%) después de que la maquearan y la pasasen "por el quirófano" para ponerle tetas de goma.
> 
> Hoy me encuentro este post:
> 
> ...



Un 2% sería una barbaridad. No veremos esa cifra en muuuuucho tiempo.


----------



## Karamba (18 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿No es el dólar el qué reparte y exporta la inflación?
> Me parece que está bastante extendido en el mundo
> macroeconómico, que el Covid apareció para, entre
> otras cosas, detener la hiper-inflación, ralentizando
> ...



Respecto a lo del Kóvic.... yo es la primera vez que oigo eso que comentas.
Lo primero no lo consiguieron (detener la hiperinflación [sic]). ¿Qué hiperinflación había en diciembre de 2019 para lanzar un virus?
En lo segundo sí fueron más eficaces (ralentizar la maquinaria económica).


----------



## Romeo Montague (19 Ene 2022)

Récord también en el Reino unido:

UK inflation rises to highest level in almost 30 years at 5.4%

"The cost of goods rose by 6.9% while services increased by only 3.1%, giving hope that once global shortages of goods begin to ease, the inflation rate could fall steeply back towards the Bank’s 2% target."


----------



## Karamba (7 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Para que lo expliquen los que afirman que subiendo tipos van a controlar la inflación ACTUAL.
> 
> República Checa:
> ·Inflación al finalizar 2021: 6,6%​·Tipos de interés: 3,75% (acaban de subir un 1% a finales de diciembre de 2021)​·Déficit público: 7,2% del PIB​
> ...





Karamba dijo:


> Continuamos con la República Checa:
> 
> _The bank raised its benchmark repo rate to 3.75% from 0.25% in mid-2021, and *is expected to tighten further when the board meets on Feb. 3*, in an attempt to convince the public that inflation will get back toward its 2% target by early next year. [...]
> “In the following months, the dynamic of regulated prices will rise slightly further to almost 14%, with the highest growth expected in electricity (27.7%) and gas (21.7%) supplies.”
> ...



República Checa sube tipos del 3,75% al 4,5%.







Taluec


----------

